# PubMed- Organization of a research consortium: the time is now.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Related Articles

*Organization of a research consortium: the time is now.*

J Pediatr Gastroenterol Nutr. 2008 Nov;47(5):713-5

Authors: Hyams JS

PMID: 18955889 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

View the full article


----------

